# Bonne Année 2k21

## christophe_y2k

Bonjour ! Et bonne année 2k21 @ toute la communauté Linux Gentoo Française !

Je souhaite à toutes et tous d'heureuses compilations. 

Bonne année et meilleurs vœux.

----------

## ghoti

 *christophe_y2k wrote:*   

> communauté Linux Gentoo Française !

 

s/Française/francophone   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais merci quand même au nom des 230+ millions de francophones qui ne sont pas français !   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## christophe_y2k

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *christophe_y2k wrote:*   communauté Linux Gentoo Française ! 
> 
> s/Française/francophone  
> 
> Mais merci quand même au nom des 230+ millions de francophones qui ne sont pas français !   

 

Hahaha!!!! Oui tu as raison !

Alors je reformule :  Bonne année à toutes celles et ceux qui partagent la langue Française !

(et même aux autres ... )

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 ghoti  :Smile: 

Banané quand même  :Wink: 

----------

## sluggeek

Bonne année !

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Afin de ne pas etre en reste, a l'adresse de toute la communaute francophone:

Bananier, et pommes sautees !

Encore quelques uns comme ca et on pourra se faire une salade de fruits ^^

Et pour les non francophones egares: happy news year, frohes neues Jahr, feliz ano nuevo, felice anno nuovo, toussatoussa.

++

Gi)

----------

## El_Goretto

'Nannée à tous et à toutes  :Wink: 

----------

